# Last Monaro under the hammer



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Last Monaro under the hammer*
The Sunday Times - news.com.au - 01feb06








AUSTRALIA'S last Monaro will be auctioned for charity, marking the end to production of the iconic coupe.

After announcing the end of Monaro production for the domestic market late last year, car maker Holden said today the last of the current generation cars, a specially modified V8, would be auctioned globally through eBay with proceeds going to the Leukaemia Foundation.

The car, finished in a custom colour, will be unveiled at the Melbourne Motor Show next week with the auction running from February 9 to 19.

Holden has produced more than 47,000 of the cars in the past four years.

As well as selling them in Australia, the company has also exported the car to the United States as the Pontiac GTO, to the United Kingdom as the Vauxhall Monaro and to the Middle East as the Chevrolet Lumina Coupe.

The Monaro was unveiled as a concept car at the Sydney Motor Show in 1998 and launched as a production vehicle in late 2001.

The last car came off the Adelaide production line on December 13 last year and since then has been customised by Holden's design and engineering staff.

In addition to the special paint finish it also has unique embossed wheels and special leather seats.

GM Holden chairman and managing director Denny Mooney said the car was a fitting end to the latest chapter of the Monaro story.

"Monaro is symbolic of our success locally by showcasing Holden's strength in innovation and design," Mr Mooney said.

"It symbolises our commitment to philanthropy and we are extremely proud to be donating all proceeds to the Leukaemia Foundation with which we have a long association."


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Good Story! I want that car! I wonder what it will sell for? DOUBLE LIST


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Holden said:


> Good Story! I want that car! I wonder what it will sell for? DOUBLE LIST



atleast!!!!

I would love to own that vehice.


----------



## Thony216 (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

I want those wheels.


----------



## cztmgto (Feb 6, 2006)

will it be on ebay or ebay.au???


----------



## shiftyeyes (Feb 10, 2006)

its on both..heres a link to it on the US ebay site


----------



## GTOgator (Nov 6, 2005)

135 G's US with 4 days left?! I know this car has some iconic value...but $135,000 and rising worth? Sheesh, I think I'll pass.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Monaro sells at auction*

*Last Monaro sells at auction*
Date: 20/02/06​ 
The last of the current generation of Holden Monaros has been sold at auction for $187,000, more than three times its usual price.

The bright yellow car, which has special features to mark the end of production of the iconic Australian coupe, was auctioned on eBay over the past two weeks.

Holden said the highest bid of $187,600 *(US $138,542.60)* came from an unidentified buyer from Emerald in Queensland

All proceeds will go to the Leukaemia Foundation.

Since the launch of the latest Monaro in 2001, Holden has sold more than 47,000 in Australia and overseas.

It was put into production in Adelaide after receiving rave reviews when it was unveiled as a concept car at the Sydney motor show in 1998.


----------

